# tula's passing



## vfurlan (Apr 16, 2007)

Tula was a survivor from the start. In her firstyears she injested carpet fibers. Unable to extract them naturally, sheunderwent a very invasive surgery. Her prognosis was not good. In fact,she was doing so badly that the vet opened her up again to have anotherlook. Unbelieveably, after a few dandelions and a lot of TLC sheresumed life as normal.However, just after her 9th Birthdayshe broke her leg trying to visit her cancer stricken sisterTwinkle. Although Twinkle passed on, Tula kept going even though herleg never healed properly. It was the night beforeEasterSunday when me husband called me frantically noticingTula's "good" leg was now injured as well. After emergency vet care wefound that 10 year old Tula had broken this leg as well-osteoperosiswas the diagnosis. Unable to put her downwe optedtohave her good leg repaired. She came out of surgery happyand seemingly healthy. She ate all her favourite foods and took hermedication well. On day four I noticed she was not as alert as usual. Iwas scheduled to see the Titanic exihbit this day at the provincialmuseum-the anniversary of the sinking. I went reluctantly but wasthinking of Tula the whole time. After the exhibit I rushed home tofind Tula looking very uncomfortable. I gave her love and fell asleepnext to her cage crying. By morining she had passed. I thought, likethe Titanic, she was unsinkable but I guess I was wrong, and I miss herdeeply. Sleep well Tula and give Twinkle kisses at theRainbowBridge. love Mommy, Daddy and Vita.


----------



## myLoki (Apr 16, 2007)

Goodbye Tulla. Binky free.


t.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 16, 2007)

The way you worded your memorial to Tula wasvery touching. she sounded like quite the bunny!Very resilient and never giving up on life. Wish we knew herbetter.

Binky your heart out Tula!

Take Care 

Nadia


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh wow - I'm sure you miss her. She lived a long time...but somehow...it is never enough...is it?

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Peg


----------



## Mikoli (Apr 17, 2007)

Binky Free Tula. Your memory lives on throughthe hearts of the people you touched in your short time on earth. Flyaway to Rainbow Bridge, and feel your body become whole once more.You'll never be forgotten.

ink iris:

- Rachel.


----------



## vfurlan (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for all of your kind words! It is amazinghow quite the house seems now. No rattling on cages or fooddishesflipped over at six in the morning. We also have aGolden Retriever named Vita who is our youngest at 7 years old and sheis devastated by the loss. She lays by Tula's cage and barks and cries.She would mother and lick both of our rabbits and watch over them on aconstant basis. When our first rabbit passed away it was extremely hardto deal with. However, with them both now gone it isdevastating.I guess with Tula's beating the odds so manytimes we were not prepared for her to pass. My wife is still blamingherself and tries to find any reason she can why it would be her faultthat Tula did not make it. I keep reminding her that both of ourrabbits were treated with special care and she did everything to makethe best life possible. I suppose as time passes the pain will ease andall of the fond memories will prevail.Until then I wish therewas some wayfor us to let bothTula, andTwinkleknow how much we miss them.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Binky free, Tula. :rainbow:


----------



## Michaela (Apr 17, 2007)

I am so sorry, how terrible:bigtears:, take comfort in the fact that you give Tula a wonderful and happy life.:hug2:

Binky fee at the Bridge Tula.:rainbow:


----------



## polly (Apr 23, 2007)

Thatwas an amazing age to get to with all those problems it shows how much love you gave 

Binky free Tula :rainbow:


----------



## polly (Apr 23, 2007)

Thatwas an amazing age to get to with all those problems it shows how much love you gave 

Binky free Tula :rainbow:


----------

